# BREAKING NEWS: Sports Illustrated Reports Suspensions and Punk Discussing Possible Exit from AEW With Tony Khan (Link to Article Included)



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Per Sports Illustrated, multiple suspensions have been handed out in the wake of the media scrum and backstage fiasco after All Out. Also, per the article, CM Punk has met with Tony Khan to discuss a possible exit from the company.

Your thoughts...









Report: AEW Members receive suspensions after 'All Out' altercation - Sports Illustrated


An external third-party is actively investigating the backstage incident, according to sources.




www.si.com


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Punk will be back when the elite leave in January.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Rumour is that Omega and the elite flew to Canada yesterday to get some tips from Jacques Rougeau.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was joking about Nakazawa and Cutler catching strays LOL.

That being said, if this WERE a work, Nakazawa and Cutler would definitely both catch strays because they are both "down on their luck" type of characters.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If this is a shoot and true then it sounds like Tony Khan is kicking the problem down the road and hoping it resolves itself over time as opposed to tackling the issue head on.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Great news, kick the straight edge idiot out and let's keep this going...


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Punk needs to be fired and the elite need to be stripped of their EVP positions


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TK stroked Punks ego and now has found himself in a sticky situation. I believe he’s lost hangman and omega even if he were to get rid of punk.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I feel (I hope) if you're going to suspend one side, then hopefully it is just suspensions for the other side too. If the actions of one side earn a firing then suspending the others might (I hope) be harsh. It could, of course, just be a placating to avoid the appearance of taking sides. I guess we'll know once Dynamite is done, though if Punk has seriously hurt himself they'll probably be taking the title from him either way.

I kind of think if he was getting the boot it would be out already? What are you holding that back to pop a rating? If Punk is the miserable bitter fuck that so many seem so sure of it would be mighty big of him to be keeping shtum.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

The EVPs should be fired. EVP = EXECUTIVE VICE PRESIDENTS. They should be the ones setting an example. Imagine if the Vice President of your company got in a fight with an employee. Lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> TK stroked Punks ego and now has found himself in a sticky situation. I believe he’s lost hangman and omega even if he were to get rid of punk.


Based on?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I can't wait for Punk to be gone, and for business to remain exactly the same.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

What will happen to the title?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> Based on?


Stroking Punk's ego? 

Did you watch the full media scrum? If I was TK I would have nipped that shit in the bud straight away and told him to discuss it backstage away from the loose lipped wrestling media. Instead he let him cuss out every man and his dog to all who cared to listen.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Based on?


He has really done nothing but fan the flames. He could’ve cut that interview off but he sat there like a mute puppy. He could’ve asked the journalists not to ask about colt. The questions should’ve been very much about mox and mjf. 
@DUD made a great point. He sucked off punk at the previous conference. He continued to suck off punk at the latest conference.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

And just like that, AEW loses 4 champions while they are negotiating a TV deal. 

Tony Khan tried to be friends with the talents and it is jeopardizing his company. It's time for him to be a Vince McMahon, be actually ruthless. Stop being their friends and start acting as their leader.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Sonicyoot said:


> What will happen to the title?


Isn't it obvious? This is AEW, there's gonna be a tournament.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Well this is getting out of hand. Real or not.

What an underwhelming return and run for Punk. Super bummed. But it's not gonna stop me from watching the product.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's a work you ignorant mark


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Teemu™ said:


> Isn't it obvious? This is AEW, there's gonna be a tournament.


An interim champion. 

What they should do is MJF vs punk. MJF should really beat the crap out of punk. AEW have done surprise squashes a few times.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Get them in a room, sit them down and tell them they ain't gotta like each other but they sure as fuck are going to shake hands and do what's best for the company and the fans.

Nobody in the audience gives a shit about Punk and Cabana, or what Young Bucks think of it. That's all irrelevant and shouldn't have such an influence on the possible future of the company.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> He has really done nothing but fan the flames. He could’ve cut that interview off but he sat there like a mute puppy. He could’ve asked the journalists not to ask about colt. The questions should’ve been very much about mox and mjf.
> @DUD made a great point. He sucked off punk at the previous conference. He continued to suck off punk at the latest conference.


Did any journalist even ask about Colt? Just watched all of Punks stuff and he went off on Colt out of nowhere and he turned every innocent question into something where he could attack the EVPs and Page. He should’ve ended it early for Punk but yeah he sat there like a puppy and even nodded his head at some of the shit Punk was saying.


----------



## HollywoodBulk_Logan (8 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> He has really done nothing but fan the flames. He could’ve cut that interview off but he sat there like a mute puppy. He could’ve asked the journalists not to ask about colt. The questions should’ve been very much about mox and mjf.
> @DUD made a great point. He sucked off punk at the previous conference. He continued to suck off punk at the latest conference.


They never asked about Colt, Punk seen a “reporter” who was close to Colt and that’s how that started. The rest of the rant was because the other 5 “reporters” were the ones that have been fed “stories” about Punk by the Petite. So instead of whispering in the back and sending texts, Punk handled his business out front in the open where no one can question what he said. The Midlete are cry babies and jr high bathroom gossipers.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Firing anyone over an interview would be dumb in my opinion. The owner was sitting right next to him as well. A fine? Sure, but firing seems excessive. In terms of the physical confrontation, The Bucks created that situation by "breaking the door down" and wanting to intimidate him and this played out in the public because Adam Page is an idiot.

Fines all round and the EVPs losing thier positions would be more fair.

Or it's all just a work...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Omega. The Bucks. Hangman. They’re all gone anyways. They’re either gone the moment their contracts are over or they’re asking for their release by the end of the week and never showing up to work again. 

The President of the company let Punk trash them and their friend Colt for a good 20 minutes without saying a damn word. 

Triple H and NJPW are waiting for them with arms wide open. There’s no way the Bucks, Page and Omega are in good terms with Tony right now and I highly doubt it’s a situation that can be fixed.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

The Elite have now driven two stars out of AEW in eight months. First earlier this year with Cody Rhodes and now Punk is probably gone because of these assholes.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ah... I love AEW

Professional wrestling had been monopolised for decades as a silly Disney on Ice product until Tony Kahn came along and saved the industry.

CM Punk doing a brilliant job of luring non-AEW fans to invest in the product.

The way AEW committed to MJF's long-term storyline shows us how far they're willing to go to tell a great story in 2022.

Disney on Ice couldn't even give Punk more than 2 weeks to sell his biggest story - imagine what he could do with AEW's backing?


----------



## fOrVER (Jun 7, 2018)

Honestly this probably ends up with Punk being suspended indefinitely/ being fired MAYBE but idk about that one. The EVPs will prolly just be suspended. Ace Steel will most likely get fired. Hopefully people like JR And Tony Schaivone give Tony some well needed advice in a situation like this. For the sake of the company’s health and morale


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m just sitting here and laughing at the idea of Brandon Cutler in full outfit trying to break this up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Doc said:


> Stroking Punk's ego?
> 
> Did you watch the full media scrum? If I was TK I would have nipped that shit in the bud straight away and told him to discuss it backstage away from the loose lipped wrestling media. Instead he let him cuss out every man and his dog to all who cared to listen.


Okay, but if Punk is literally released from the company as a result of this, I find it hard to believe they would still be butthurt enough to leave because Punk said something mean with a mic in his face.

Actions > words.

Lets not pretend as if The Elite are innocent in this situation either if rumors are indeed true, they were also way out of line.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

The Elite shouldn't get suspended IMHO. CM Punk isn't the EVP here and he's trying to upset the senior leadership. He should be fired immediately and get anyone who was fighting a small fine or something.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> Omega. The Bucks. Hangman. They’re all gone anyways. They’re either gone the moment their contracts are over or they’re asking for their release by the end of the week and never showing up to work again.
> 
> The President of the company let Punk trash them and their friend Colt for a good 20 minutes without saying a damn word.
> 
> Triple H and NJPW are waiting for them with arms wide open. There’s no way the Bucks, Page and Omega are in good terms with Tony right now and I highly doubt it’s a situation that can be fixed.


Cody ain't having the Elite in WWE after running away from them. They are better off in AEW.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Do people here still think this is a work?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> He has really done nothing but fan the flames. He could’ve cut that interview off but he sat there like a mute puppy. He could’ve asked the journalists not to ask about colt. The questions should’ve been very much about mox and mjf.
> @DUD made a great point. He sucked off punk at the previous conference. He continued to suck off punk at the latest conference.


Punk was totally unhinged at that presser, he should have definitely cut him off, there's no denying that.

I'm just not of the belief that Omega and the Bucks are going to straight up walk out of the company as a result, especially if Punk receives a lengthy punishment. 

Also, if reports are true and the Elite went and literally broke Punks door down in retaliation to the comments, they look like unprofessional clowns themselves.

It's like a fucking kindergarten.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, if Punk gets fired then this company is done, and to be honest I'm gonna be so fucking disappointed. We really didn't get enough of this crazy asshole, he was having a great run. Call me a mark but he's not at fault, the fucking owner was sitting next to him, this company is built on shooting and the backstage stuff I'm sure the fucking clowns pissed him off. I'd say they should just put this shit on TV and turn it into a storyline, controversy creates cash, it will make huge numbers.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

shadow_spinner said:


> Do people here still think this is a work?


Of course it is.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The punishment needs to be equal. Nobody is entirely innocent in this scenario, and giving your EVPs a slap on the wrist while firing your employee sets a bad tone.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dark Emperor said:


> Cody ain't having the Elite in WWE after running away from them. They are better off in AEW.


Would be funny to see them all go to Impact after how Tony ran them down 🤣😂 Anthem should open that wallet and close the door


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

What A Maneuver said:


> The punishment needs to be equal. Nobody is entirely innocent in this scenario, and giving your EVPs a slap on the wrist while firing your employee sets a bad tone.


 You don't get how shit flows do you?

Downhill is how shit flows the people at the bottom gotta sit in it while the people at the top stay relatively clean.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dark Emperor said:


> Cody ain't having the Elite in WWE after running away from them. They are better off in AEW.


This is WWE. Different ball game. Cody has no power over who joins/leaves.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

This work is coming along nicely.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Their punishment should be that they are forced to settle it in Blood and Guts


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd laugh if Tony turned around and said that Punk isn't getting punished because he didn't initiate the physical altercation in lockerroom.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

Teemu™ said:


> Isn't it obvious? This is AEW, there's gonna be a tournament.


I dunno, since MJF has the casino win I think it’s easy to put him against the #1 contender for a vacated title tonight and change the narrative while the rubbernecker audience is tuned in. Put it in the rearview as much as possible.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It's a work you ignorant mark


ya lets just do a fucking work to fuel the reality of who cm punk is. I think regardless this will make people turn on him. He dont act like a leader in any possible way unlike our lovely boy cody lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't see how they can fire Punk in the immediate future. Moxley and Page between them have run through the entire roster, Punk's beaten them both clean, then he retires as champion, torpedoing MJF's big return by denying him opponent? 

If you're insistent on keeping the Elite happy you'd surely come to some agreement with Punk where you wait until Grand Slam, do the feud with MJF this week and next and have MJF retire him then he's released or paid off. Elite are happy because Punk's going, and he's going out on his back, Punk's happy because he's not getting sued for breach of contract, he's paid off, and he doesn't seem especially happy there anyway.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

But WF assured me this was all a work...


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a work all designed to make Colt Cabana the new face of AEW...


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't see how they can fire Punk in the immediate future. Moxley and Page between them have run through the entire roster, Punk's beaten them both clean, then he retires as champion, torpedoing MJF's big return by denying him opponent?
> 
> If you're insistent on keeping the Elite happy you'd surely come to some agreement with Punk where you wait until Grand Slam, do the feud with MJF this week and next and have MJF retire him then he's released or paid off. Elite are happy because Punk's going, and he's going out on his back, Punk's happy because he's not getting sued for breach of contract, he's paid off, and he doesn't seem especially happy there anyway.


It would also greatly benefit Punk's legacy if he acted like a big boy and played along, putting over the young guy on his way out, and then leaving.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

All this over Mario Cart? Must of Blue Shell him right before the finish line.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

While he shouldn't get the privledge to continue working, I'd like him to put over MJF at the next PPV for the title.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

NearFall said:


> While he shoulnd't get the privledge to continue working, I'd like him to put over MJF at the next PPV for the title.


If the belt gets vacated again, that belt is fucking dead.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

JeSeGaN said:


> But WF assured me this was all a work...


I'm still in that boat.

Middy will say this is a work till the bitter end.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm still in that boat.
> 
> Middy will say this is a work till the bitter end.


#teamwork


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

HollywoodBulk_Logan said:


> They never asked about Colt, Punk seen a “reporter” who was close to Colt and that’s how that started. The rest of the rant was because the other 5 “reporters” were the ones that have been fed “stories” about Punk by the Petite. So instead of whispering in the back and sending texts, Punk handled his business out front in the open where no one can question what he said. The Midlete are cry babies and jr high bathroom gossipers.


Issues should be solved backstage. Not on a platform that reaches the audience.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

CaféDeChampion said:


> And just like that, AEW loses 4 champions while they are negotiating a TV deal.
> 
> Tony Khan tried to be friends with the talents and it is jeopardizing his company. It's time for him to be a Vince McMahon, be actually ruthless. Stop being their friends and start acting as their leader.


You’d think Tony would go to his father, a successful billionaire businessman, and ask how to handle the situation and how to run a company.

Shad probably would tell him: “Well you can stop being a beta cuck and act like a man” but Tony doesn’t know how to do that.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm still in that boat.
> 
> Middy will say this is a work till the bitter end.


You know I like ya too much to ever doubt you


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Issues should be solved backstage. Not on a platform that reaches the audience.


The Elite made it public by leaking bullshit to dirt sheets and Page using it for his promo. You can't put the shit back in the horse.

Page's apology had to be as loud and as public as his disrespect.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> This work is coming along nicely.


This “work” has undermined MJFs return. That’s why the work speculation should go.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> The Elite made it public by leaking bullshit to dirt sheets and Page using it for his promo. You can't put the shit back in the horse.
> 
> Page's apology had to be as loud and as public as his disrespect.


Pages promo was subtle and nobody thought the wiser until recent upheavals. Additionally page was in a programme with punk so it worked. There is no programme currently between the two so it makes no sense and undermines everyone in AEW


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> This “work” has undermined MJFs return. That’s why the work speculation should go.


And when MJF comes out and cuts a scathing promo on CM Punk tonight because of this, ended with him challenging Punk to a title match at the next PPV which MJF will win thanks to help from The Elite what will you say then?

You’ve been worked, brother.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567541432264654848


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Cody ain't having the Elite in WWE after running away from them. They are better off in AEW.


Cody has fuck-all power in WWE

HHH will give his left nut to sign the Elite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567541432264654848


Does anybody know Hangman's status?

he wasn't in the brawl - he already left


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nakazawa, Cutler, Daniels…nice opportunity to fire these clowns.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Does anybody know Hangman's status?
> 
> he wasn't in the brawl - he already left


If ever there was a time for the Anxious Millennial Cowboy to go full on BRabbit in 8 Mile: “Fuck a script, I’ll go A cappella…”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> If ever there was a time for the Anxious Millennial Cowboy to go full on BRabbit in 8 Mile: “Fuck a script, I’ll go A cappella…”


might as well go for the feud the future of AEW was always going to be built around from day one

Hangman v MFJ

fuck the rest, the future is here

(well... except the Elite - they can stay)


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> And when MJF comes out and cuts a scathing promo on CM Punk tonight because of this, ended with him challenging Punk to a title match at the next PPV which MJF will win thanks to help from The Elite what will you say then?
> 
> You’ve been worked, brother.


Source trust me bro


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If cooler heads can prevail and all sides can work things out like grownups, great. 

If not, Tony should negotiate a fair deal for Punk’s exit and wish him well.

Omega and the Bucks should remain EVPs after their suspension is over.

AEW will go on, and hopefully Tony will learn from this ordeal. He has to understand that he can’t allow the inmates to run the asylum.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM Punk leaving would be a huge blow to AEW. He's one of the reasons why they do well at the gate, in chicago and elsewhere and on pay per view.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Punk is stubborn as fuck, so I have no doubt that when TK presents him the suspension, he just said "fuck that" and asked to be released. He never lets things go, so you can't have him in that locker room and expect there won't be more incidents. He may not shoot during a show, but to expect him to keep his mouth completely shut going forward is ignorant at best. I don't care how much anyone hates the Elite. You can't bury other top draws like that and not expect there to be repercussions. On the other side of that, The Elite can't confront Punk and have a fight and not expect to have repercussions.

The decision to me is clear. You suspend Punk for what he did at the press conference and for being involved in the fight. If he refuses to except the suspension, then you let him go. Ace Steel should never be allowed in AEW again. The Elite should be suspended and stripped of their EVP status. Pending review, they could get that status back if there are no incidents for 12 months or more. Without knowing details of the fight, I can't speak about Cutler, Nakazawa, Daniels or Pat Buck.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd be shocked if they fire their biggest draw. TK messed up when he didn't cut him off during the scrum. He literally just sat there the entire time and let it happen.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> CM Punk leaving would be a huge blow to AEW. He's one of the reasons why they do well at the gate, in chicago and elsewhere and on pay per view.


It's not even gonna be noticed. The Elite leaving would probably make a dent. But even that I don't see sinking AEW; I feel like most people watch AEW because they like the idea of AEW, moreso than AEW itself. They just watch to stick it to Vince, even though Vince is no longer in charge. But these people have an extreme, deep-seated hatred for Vince. That is the catalyst behind AEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> If cooler heads can prevail and all sides can work things out like grownups, great.
> 
> If not, Tony should negotiate a fair deal for Punk’s exit and wish him well.
> 
> ...


The saddest part of this is that if all parties could even be amicable, there is money to be made with this feud translating to TV. Put all the egos aside and do what is best for business. It wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> The saddest part of this is that if all parties could even be amicable, there is money to be made with this feud translating to TV. Put all the egos aside and do what is best for business. It wouldn't be easy.


The thing is, I’ve never understood why these grown ass men can’t forgive And forget. They ain’t women. Women bear grudges.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> The thing is, I’ve never understood why these grown ass men can’t forgive And forget. They ain’t women. Women bear grudges.


Lack of testosterone.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

lagofala said:


> Rumour is that Omega and the elite flew to Canada yesterday to get some tips from Jacques Rougeau.



i get so angry when i hear great IWC inside jokes like this cause i only have like 2 ppl in my life who i can share this with and have them get it


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

DUD said:


> If this is a shoot and true then it sounds like Tony Khan is kicking the problem down the road and hoping it resolves itself over time as opposed to tackling the issue head on.


It’s what Vince did in 1997


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody has fuck-all power in WWE
> 
> HHH will give his left nut to sign the Elite


You better believe it. This is like WWE´s wet dream. The whole Elite (Young Bucks, Omega, Hangman, Cole, Britt) as WWE invaders following Cody is a license to print money and kill AEW in the process. Vince with Alzheimer on coke could not mug up that storyline.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> The thing is, I’ve never understood why these grown ass men can’t forgive And forget. They ain’t women. Women bear grudges.


True, but it happens everywhere. Sports teams have players who down right hate each other. Some times they get past it for the greater good of the team and sometimes that shit implodes. Plenty of actors have worked together even while hating each other's guts. Wrestling just happens to be a little bit sports and little bit acting. Lol.

This does come down to leadership though. Who steps up to be a leader in that locker room. Punk can't do it, because he is too combative and especially after this incident. The Elite don't seem to want to be leaders. Jericho actually looks to be a big time leader, even with his ego. Mox is too aloof. Danielson is just happy to be there and wants people to come to him. MJF could be that guy, but he has distanced himself from the locker room recently. The one person that I think could be that guy is Wardlow because he seems to be liked by everyone, takes notes from veterans, is willing to work on his craft, doesn't come off with a big ego. His name in the industry isn't big enough yet to be the top dog though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> The thing is, I’ve never understood why these grown ass men can’t forgive And forget. They ain’t women. Women bear grudges.


The issue with shooting on a live mic, and I complained about it when Eddie and Punk did it and brought it up again a couple weeks ago, is this: 

The minute you start shooting on the mic, then the trust needed to work a program is out the door. You’re trying to hurt my stock and drawing power for your own selfish gains. Now I’m not sure where the fictional shit and realities meet with you, so I have to now be on the defensive anytime that punch, kick, or slam feels a little tougher than usual. As such, I’m going to be far quicker to turn a seemingly innocent stray punch that got away into a full-on shoot fight to defend myself.

Page joined in the party and pissed off Punk, but that is what was being cultivated the minute you began allowing Punk and Eddie to shoot on each other with a live mic. Now everyone sees it and thinks, “Well shit. That’s getting a great crowd reaction! Let’s do some of that in my program, too to spark interest!”

And Punk didn’t mind the shit talking when it wasn’t hurting his standing with the live audiences. The minute he seen the live audience giving him mixed signals, this spelled money lost and “now this work just became a shoot, brother.”


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

stew mack said:


> i get so angry when i hear great IWC inside jokes like this cause i only have like 2 ppl in my life who i can share this with and have them get it


Glad some people here got the reference because it's kinda deep cut for most people. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> Do people here still think this is a work?


Dr Middy says it’s a work he even posted fact so it must be true


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

DUD said:


> If this is a shoot and true then it sounds like Tony Khan is kicking the problem down the road and hoping it resolves itself over time as opposed to tackling the issue head on.


We're only hearing the rumoured consequences here. If there is a criminal case at foot here, then we won't hear any details about that either. 

For all we know, there will be sessions for them to visit and conversations had to deal with this. Not that this will be very useful if Punk leaves/is fired. 

The bigger issue is Punk and his mouth.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)




----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Dave Meltzer says the fight happened right in front of AEW executive Megha Parekh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> Man, if Punk gets fired then this company is done, and to be honest I'm gonna be so fucking disappointed. We really didn't get enough of this crazy asshole, he was having a great run. Call me a mark but he's not at fault, the fucking owner was sitting next to him, this company is built on shooting and the backstage stuff I'm sure the fucking clowns pissed him off. I'd say they should just put this shit on TV and turn it into a storyline, controversy creates cash, it will make huge numbers.


It's never Punk's fault


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's never Punk's fault


Always that second man on the grassy knoll.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> ya lets just do a fucking work to fuel the reality of who cm punk is. I think regardless this will make people turn on him. He dont act like a leader in any possible way unlike our lovely boy cody lol


Nope nope this is all a work


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 132641


That will be the first time in wrestling history that everybody wants to be the Dean Malenko. 









Also that girl sizing up Dean is probably a hot milf now.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> Isn't it obvious? This is AEW, there's gonna be a tournament.


isn't that WWE’s thing tho?

also it just dawned on me that CM Punk is a 2 time AEW world champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Always that second man on the grassy knoll.


CM Punk the most unluckiest millionaire ever lol


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

BIIIG Nige said:


> The Elite shouldn't get suspended IMHO. CM Punk isn't the EVP here and he's trying to upset the senior leadership. He should be fired immediately and get anyone who was fighting a small fine or something.


The elite are in a position of power. They are executive vice presidents of the company. They shouldn't be kicking the door down to try and intimate someone. They should of got Tony Khan to deal with it or spoke with Punk in a calm way. 

The elite need to be stripped of their EVP titles. Wouldn't you expect an executive vice president of Coca Cola be stripped of the title of an EVP if he was kicking the door down and intimidating an employee? 

All parties should be suspended and that's it and the elite stripped of their executive positions.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> CM Punk the most unluckiest millionaire ever lol


It is really quite remarkable when you think about it. Mf’er is more important than the President or Pope, everyone always conspiring to make him the second or third most over guy on rosters.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Great news, kick the straight edge idiot out and let's keep this going...


Oh yes, kick your draw out and keep the overgrown children around 🤡 the only reason I'll even bother watching AEW now is MJF, if Punk is gone and MJF leaves in 2024, I probably won't watch AEW anymore


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Im a big punk fan but after what he pulled he can be fired for all i care. Bucks and omega are way more important to the company then punk. Hell if you wanna speak ratings, those were better before punk ever arrived



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh yes, kick your draw out and keep the overgrown children around 🤡🤡🤡


Punk a draw? Where? Lol

It sure wasnt ratings...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk and Omega are probably still a bit hurt, easy way to get them off tv for a bit while no big events happen until November?

Everyone else probably requested vacation, easy way to write them off, too.


In the meantime, it’s time for BAY BAY to come back and finally get his AEW championship belt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It is really quite remarkable when you think about it. Mf’er is more important than the President or Pope, everyone always conspiring to make him the second or third most over guy on rosters.


Dude is the definition of "more trouble than it's worth" and "juice not worth the squeeze"


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 132641


Which one of the elite is Benoit?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Top bins said:


> The elite are in a position of power. They are executive vice presidents of the company. They shouldn't be kicking the door down to try and intimate someone. They should of got Tony Khan to deal with it or spoke with Punk in a calm way.
> 
> The elite need to be stripped of their EVP titles. Wouldn't you expect an executive vice president of Coca Cola be stripped of the title of an EVP if he was kicking the door down and intimidating an employee?
> 
> All parties should be suspended and that's it and the elite stripped of their executive positions.


Y’all keep trying to paint this in the most negative light, but we have multiple people, seemingly on both sides of the issue, saying that the Bucks had the Chief Legal Officer right there along with Head of Talent Relations in Christopher Daniels.

If she was right there, do we really think the wimpy fucking Bucks suddenly became real life Stone Cold Steve Austin’s ONLY when the Chief Legal Officer was right there?

If they did that, then we just discovered our first gap in logic to make the worked shoot house of cards come crumbling down.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You don't get how shit flows do you?
> 
> Downhill is how shit flows the people at the bottom gotta sit in it while the people at the top stay relatively clean.


That's not how it SHOULD be, though. That would be like saying that for January 6, the rioters should be the only ones charged while the likes of Trump and Giuliani and Ginni Thomas (the planners and funders) should go free... it should be at the very least like George Floyd, where the actual killer and likely planner, Chauvin, got the biggest sentence by far, if it can't be equal. If both Punk and the Elite were at equal fault in the culmination of this event, then equal punishment should take place, otherwise the backstage vibe will get even more toxic and divisive, similar to how WWE was at times under Vince.

You need a happy medium as a boss (like HHH), as an extreme control freak like Vince is just as bad, if not worse, than someone like Tony, Dixie, or Bischoff who wanted to be the "cool" boss.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Punk and Omega are probably still a bit hurt, easy way to get them off tv for a bit while no big events happen until November?
> 
> Everyone else probably requested vacation, easy way to write them off, too.
> 
> ...


This forum would explode with body shaming trolls if he did lol. 

The same kind that claimed CM Punk wasn't a draw two weeks ago, yet claim they will stop watching if he's fired.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Dude is the definition of "more trouble than it's worth" and "juice not worth the squeeze"


I’m convinced he is in need of professional help for bipolar disorder. I say that even if Omega and The Bucks went in there holding a gun to his head.

Punk is bipolar. 100%, couldn’t convince me otherwise.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> You better believe it. This is like WWE´s wet dream. The whole Elite (Young Bucks, Omega, Hangman, Cole, Britt) as WWE invaders following Cody is a license to print money and kill AEW in the process. Vince with Alzheimer on coke could not mug up that storyline.


😂😂 just like he didn’t fuck up the WCW invasion?
he’ll have Roman overcome a 4-1 situation and bury them all.





I’d love to see it 😍 FUCK THE ELITE


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

If Punk has thrown the first punch against EVPs... He should be fired... Simple... They are still above him ranking... If he likes it or not

At the time EVPs should be fired or AT LEAST be suspended for a good amount of time for being unprofessional in their roles even before the incident.

Or better Tony should fuck off sitting right next to Punk for 20 minutes being under cocaine doing absolutely nothing besides being a bobblehead.

All of them are unprofessional to the maximum...

But hey it's a work after all


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It's never Punk's fault


How bout instead of spamming bullshit narrative give me 3 examples where Punk was the agresser and not responding to shit done to him.

ya’ll can’t handle the truth in public


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m convinced he is in need of professional help for bipolar disorder. I say that even if Omega and The Bucks went in there holding a gun to his head.
> 
> Punk is bipolar. 100%, couldn’t convince me otherwise.


Not to be funny but his mother is bipolar.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Not to be funny but his mother is bipolar.


Ah shit. That sucks and lends more credence to my psyche analysis.

He likely has genuine issues that don’t allow himself to see his hand in the messes that follow him. Self-destructive behavior tends to be a part of that equation.

And I, also, am not trying to be funny. That shit sucks and makes me want to reel in my anger for his selfishness. I have family that have to deal with that shit. It really does suck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567569394447912963

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

@bdon and @RapShepard gotta be the same user.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Ah shit. That sucks and lends more credence to my psyche analysis.
> 
> He likely has genuine issues that don’t allow himself to see his hand in the messes that follow him. Self-destructive behavior tends to be a part of that equation.
> 
> And I, also, am not trying to be funny. That shit sucks and makes me want to reel in my anger for his selfishness. I have family that have to deal with that shit. It really does suck.


TMZ: AEW Vice Presidents bullied and berated bleeding and injured mentally ill wrestler.after match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> @bdon and @RapShepard gotta be the same user.


Sorry my totally unimportant opinion bothers you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Strip Punk of the title and Strip EVPs of their positions. Strip CD of his position and use him as a coach instead after suspension is lifted.

Ace Steel has got to be fired.

Punk will probably walk out. Elite will be fine once suspension is over.

Punk doesn't have to deal with children, AEW gets rid of the big bad wolf Punk. Everyone will be happy.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

bdon said:


> Y’all keep trying to paint this in the most negative light, but we have multiple people, seemingly on both sides of the issue, saying that the Bucks had the Chief Legal Officer right there along with Head of Talent Relations in Christopher Daniels.
> 
> If she was right there, do we really think the wimpy fucking Bucks suddenly became real life Stone Cold Steve Austin’s ONLY when the Chief Legal Officer was right there?
> 
> If they did that, then we just discovered our first gap in logic to make the worked shoot house of cards come crumbling down.


This is based on reports I've seen. And I can only comment on reports I've read and seen which may not be accurate. If the report that I've read are accurate then the elite should be stripped of their job titles. 

If this is a work shoot then I give AEW maximum credit as it's a hot angle. But again when the suspension end do you think this will still be hot? If it is a worked shoot?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Top bins said:


> This is based on reports I've seen. And I can only comment on reports I've read and seen which may not be accurate. If the report that I've read are accurate then the elite should be stripped of their job titles.
> 
> If this is a work shoot then I give AEW maximum credit as it's a hot angle. But again when the suspension end do you think this will still be hot? If it is a worked shoot?


Bro, I have no clue what is real and what isn’t.

But if they try to tell me that the Bucks were standing their with a female trying to calm them down who also happens to be the head of legal, and stormed in anyways? It has to be a work. There is no ounce of my being that can believe the Bucks summoned the sport of Stone Cold.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567569394447912963
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh what you know, sounds like Punk won’t be getting fired or even suspended, now why could that be…


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Oh what you know, sounds like Punk won’t be getting fired or even suspended, now why could that be…


Because they want him getting nuclear heat. 

Or.. it's because he probably walks after dropping the title to MJF and it could happen as soon as this Wednesday.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not Lying said:


> How bout instead of spamming bullshit narrative give me 3 examples where Punk was the agresser and not responding to shit done to him.
> 
> ya’ll can’t handle the truth in public


"he just tells it like it is" . At some point you have to grow up you wanna be rebel.

Punk admitted asshole

Punk found lying about the severity of his health issues in court.

"On the other hand, jurors heard testimony that could have caused them to question whether Punk exaggerated or misconstrued the severity of the injury in order to defame Amann. To that point, Punk acknowledged on the witness stand that no physician ever diagnosed him with suffering from a MRSA staph infection. Such an infection can quickly imperil one’s health since it is often resistant to antibiotics. Punk’s acknowledgment contradicted Punk’s assertion during the podcast, where he referred to himself as he suffering from an MRSA staph infection. Punk explained the discrepancy in an innocent way—namely, on account of not being familiar with relevant medical terms. He also conceded that a physician’s assistant—not a physician—told him that he exhibited certain symptoms consistent with an ordinary staph infection, which is more readily treatable than an MRSA staph infection. "









What were the reasons behind CM Punk winning his defamation trial?


WWE Dr. Christopher Amann was unable to convince jurors that CM Punk's podcast comments about him harmed his medical career or professional identity. That was one key reason why CM Punk won this defamation trial.




www.si.com










That's the man you're declaring is really the good guy telling the truth.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> "he just tells it like it is" [emoji2367][emoji23]. At some point you have to grow up you wanna be rebel.
> 
> Punk admitted asshole
> 
> ...


oh the monster.
A company abused him for years and forced him to come back before he was ready multiple times, so he exaggerated the severity of his condition. Is that the REALLY the best you got???😂😂
Yeah, I’m totally sold.

You’d think for someone doing this for 20+ years and all the shit you talk about are his problems you could find something better.

You just don’t like him so whatever he says you can say he’s “lying”.



zkorejo said:


> Because they want him getting nuclear heat.
> 
> Or.. it's because he probably walks after dropping the title to MJF and it could happen as soon as this Wednesday.



Fuck MJF. If he didn’t sign an extension he shouldn’t be near the title. He should spend the next year giving all the other pillars their win back.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Not Lying said:


> Fuck MJF. If he didn’t sign an extension he shouldn’t be near the title. He should spend the next year giving all the other pillars their win back.


We don't know if he did or didn't. Suppose he wins, I will just assume he did or TK is sure of not losing him anytime soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not Lying said:


> oh the monster.
> A company abused him for years and forced him to come back before he was ready multiple times, so he exaggerated the severity of his condition. Is that the REALLY the best you got???[emoji23][emoji23]
> Yeah, I’m totally sold.
> 
> ...


If purposeful lying about somebody intentionally trying to let you die is nothing to you, you'll defend Punk for anything. 

You the type of person that still stands with Amber Heard huh?

Punk drama in TNA

Punk drama in ROH

Punk drama in WWE

Punk drama in AEW


But it's never his fault. For fucks sake even HBK stans can acknowledge he was a dick.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Is TK seriously siding with Punk over his EVPs? Sounds like it.

This is the same guy who still can't let go that Miz main evented WrestleMania or whatever all those years ago.

Also when he got beat twice in UFC and everyone was making fun of him Corey Graves was one of the very few to congratulation Punk for at least stepping into the octagon. Punk said fuck you and Graves was like....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528991325160448000


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> If purposeful lying about somebody intentionally trying to let you die is nothing to you, you'll defend Punk for anything.
> 
> You the type of person that still stands with Amber Heard huh?
> 
> ...


“Drama”. Nah. Again. He was retaliating. The others can’t handle it. I told you when did he ever not have the right to respond. 👋 he’s never the aggressor.

Nah Heard is obviously a liar. Punk doesn’t put up with bullshit and people are just shocked by this. You’re all boomers asking Gen Z to compromise their beliefs and be miserable at work.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not Lying said:


> How bout instead of spamming bullshit narrative give me 3 examples where Punk was the agresser and not responding to shit done to him.
> 
> ya’ll can’t handle the truth in public


He has a point though. Even if Punk is responding to someone else, he blows it way out of proportion and brings everything and everyone down with him. He's like the Ger of wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He has a point though. Even if Punk is responding to someone else, he blows it way out of proportion and brings everything and everyone down with him. He's like the Ger of wrestling.


I’m actually okay with this statement.
Punk does, usually, take it too far. And I have no problem with it.


However, I understand this mindset. Whoever’s the asshole first, deserves to die. As simple as that.
I’ll push you infront of a car (if I can get away with it), if you push me on the sidewalk, and sleep like a baby.

Fuck around and find out.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Omega and Bucks didn't start this drama, Punk did. He should be fired for causing drama.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not Lying said:


> “Drama”. Nah. Again. He was retaliating. The others can’t handle it. I told you when did he ever not have the right to respond. [emoji112] he’s never the aggressor.
> 
> Nah Heard is obviously a liar. Punk doesn’t put up with bullshit and people are just shocked by this. You’re all boomers asking Gen Z to compromise their beliefs and be miserable at work.


Oh so you are indeed slow and just saying things 

Punk is Gen X

Somebody like Jake Paul or Jungle Boy is Gen Z

Tell it like it is Punk has managed to find misery out of a pot of rainbows and gold at every long-term dream job he's had.

Found misery in every wrestling promotion

Found misery in the UFC when he realized watching UFC didn't mean he actually knew MMA


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Kewf1988 said:


> That's not how it SHOULD be, though. That would be like saying that for January 6, the rioters should be the only ones charged while the likes of Trump and Giuliani and Ginni Thomas (the planners and funders) should go free... it should be at the very least like George Floyd, where the actual killer and likely planner, Chauvin, got the biggest sentence by far, if it can't be equal. If both Punk and the Elite were at equal fault in the culmination of this event, then equal punishment should take place, otherwise the backstage vibe will get even more toxic and divisive, similar to how WWE was at times under Vince.
> 
> You need a happy medium as a boss (like HHH), as an extreme control freak like Vince is just as bad, if not worse, than someone like Tony, Dixie, or Bischoff who wanted to be the "cool" boss.


How it should be and how 99% of the world operates aren't always the same thing. People in positions of power often get preferential treatment. It's not a secret.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Omega and Bucks didn't start this drama, Punk did. He should be fired for causing drama.


?????
Hangman went into business for himself against Punk

Bucks spread rumors to their journalists friends.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly, at this point Tony is an idiot if he fires Punk. They can literally fill a stadium with a Punk/Omega match. He has to try to get everyone on the same page. If it doesn’t work then go ahead, fire whoever the hell you want but he’d be an idiot not to try. Too much money to be made from this.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567578146437996544


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Oh so you are indeed slow and just saying things
> 
> Punk is Gen X
> 
> ...


I was giving an example doofus. i know which age group is for each generation.

But way to deflect from the topic😂

he only found misery in WWE. The rest is in your head.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, at this point Tony is an idiot if he fires Punk. They can literally fill a stadium with a Punk/Omega match. He has to try to get everyone on the same page. If it doesn’t work then go ahead, fire whoever the hell you want but he’d be an idiot not to try. Too much money to be made from this.


 All that does is send the message that you can do whatever you want unless it works out for you.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not Lying said:


> I’m actually okay with this statement.
> Punk does, usually, take it too far. And I have no problem with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Within reason for the last part. 

It's like beheading someone that pushed in front of you at Lidl. The first person is the arsehole, but the attacker is the only one that deserves a major punishment. 

This is a classic case of Punk shitting the bed over a minor issue and playing the victim. The only difference is that we've not only seen it all before, but the original issue was a non-issue in the first place.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Within reason for the last part.
> 
> It's like beheading someone that pushed in front of you at Lidl. The first person is the arsehole, but the attacker is the only one that deserves a major punishment.
> 
> This is a classic case of Punk shitting the bed over a minor issue and playing the victim. The only difference is that we've not only seen it all before, but the original issue was a non-issue in the first place.



To each his own.
For me, considering they started it, The Bucks and Omega should have either:

talked to Tony
talked to Punk ANOTHER DAY.

Going to his lockerroom, and knowing how they are, they were 100% looking for a fight.

And just don’t be an arse.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

shadow_spinner said:


> All that does is send the message that you can do whatever you want unless it works out for you.


Whatever. Make some changes going forward but don’t fire the people that can fill a stadium.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not Lying said:


> I was giving an example doofus. i know which age group is for each generation.
> 
> But way to deflect from the topic[emoji23]
> 
> he only found misery in WWE. The rest is in your head.


Misery everywhere the perpetually unhappy millionaire with an imaginary chip on his shoulder. 

"They wouldn't let me main event Mania, isn't that mean"

"I couldn't just waltz in and win real fights, isn't that sad"

"Dirt sheets speculated about me, isn't that uniquely rude"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567578146437996544


THIS. this is what I want

RATINGZZZ


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not Lying said:


> To each his own.
> For me, considering they started it, The Bucks and Omega should have either:
> 
> talked to Tony
> ...


We don't have an evidence about who started it though yet, do we? It's all speculation at this point.

Of course I agree though that this would have been far better.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MJF gonna saunter out and …

Call Punk to the ring.

Call Omega to the ring.

OK how about the Young Bucks?

Well if those cowards don’t want to come out, how about Tony Khan come out here and defend his own company?

Nobody? I guess this really is an outlaw mudshow.

(Drops mic)


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Misery everywhere the perpetually unhappy millionaire with an imaginary chip on his shoulder.
> 
> "They wouldn't let me main event Mania, isn't that mean"
> 
> ...


Just wanted to point out

Punk never whined about UFC losses. He praised Dana and Dana did the same saying it was a pleasure working with Punk but it just didn't work out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“I know he lied in court, but he wouldn’t lie in a public setting like this, @RapShepard !!!”

Imagine believing this was a good basis for your argument. Haha


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Misery everywhere the perpetually unhappy millionaire with an imaginary chip on his shoulder.
> 
> "They wouldn't let me main event Mania, isn't that mean"
> 
> ...


Again. Whatever made up shit you have about him is All in your head 😂😂
Ya’ll Psychoanalyzing the guy from simply living his life without taking shit from anyone.

I cringe when people think Main eventing mania is something that punk cares about now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> THIS. this is what I want
> 
> RATINGZZZ


As I have said elsewhere, if they really try and paint the picture that the Young Bucks kicked in one of those doors backstage, then it is 100% a work.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Just wanted to point out
> 
> Punk never whined about UFC losses. He praised Dana and Dana did the same saying it was a pleasure working with Punk but it just didn't work out.


Rap is delusional about Punk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Just wanted to point out
> 
> Punk never whined about UFC losses. He praised Dana and Dana did the same saying it was a pleasure working with Punk but it just didn't work out.


I'm openly mocking him getting into an actual MMA fight in his late 30s and crying after he loss as if it was surprising


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Nope nope this is all a work


My point is it doesn't matter if it's work or shoot, it's still jsit reality of who punk is


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> “I know he lied in court, but he wouldn’t lie in a public setting like this, @RapShepard !!!”
> 
> Imagine believing this was a good basis for your argument. Haha


I bet you don’t even know the whole story. Rap’s spinning shit like usual telling one side. Punk won the freaking trial. He exaggerated how bad he’s hurt, that’s it. 
Actually give the Cabana podcast a listen


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Not Lying said:


> I bet you don’t even know the whole story. Rap’s spinning shit like usual telling one side. Punk won the freaking trial. He exaggerated how bad he’s hurt, that’s it.
> Actually give the Cabana podcast a listen


Exaggerating is lying.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

cai1981 said:


> Per Sports Illustrated, multiple suspensions have been handed out in the wake of the media scrum and backstage fiasco after All Out. Also, per the article, CM Punk has met with Tony Khan to discuss a possible exit from the company.
> 
> Your thoughts...
> 
> ...


This storyline is progressing nicely


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Exaggerating is lying.


He UNDERMINED himself a billion times for WWE and worked for them for MONTHS Multiple years. Johnny Ace would call him to hurry up when the guy’s back is basically broken. 
i’ll be damned if i grudge Punk for adding spice the severity of his REAL INJURIES WHICH HE DIDN’t GET TIME TO RECOVER FROM.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> As I have said elsewhere, if they really try and paint the picture that the Young Bucks kicked in one of those doors backstage, then it is 100% a work.


no other way

I mean - the chair and biting already made me think 4 more times again

but kicking one of those heavy duty doors down?

Come the fuck on

this is a brilliant way to strip the Elite from the EVP titles - cause they always get shit when they win - that they 'booked themselves that way'


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I


PavelGaborik said:


> Okay, but if Punk is literally released from the company as a result of this, I find it hard to believe they would still be butthurt enough to leave because Punk said something mean with a mic in his face.
> 
> Actions > words.
> 
> Lets not pretend as if The Elite are innocent in this situation either if rumors are indeed true, they were also way out of line.


Nobody is but Punk has form...


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> MJF gonna saunter out and …
> 
> Call Punk to the ring.
> 
> ...


Instead Jim Cornette comes out and claims to save wrestling with MJF Lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> “I know he lied in court, but he wouldn’t lie in a public setting like this, @RapShepard !!!”
> 
> Imagine believing this was a good basis for your argument. Haha


Again credit to Punk because his diehard fan base really should be limited to angsty teens. His character is entertaining in fiction, but in real life folk like him are so draining with the victim complex. 

"Folk just can't handle how real I am"


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’d strip them of the EVP titles for that Diadora trainer deal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Not Lying said:


> He UNDERMINED himself a billion times for WWE and worked for them for MONTHS Multiple years. Johnny Ace would call him to hurry up when the guy’s back is basically broken.
> i’ll be damned if i grudge Punk for adding spice the severity of his REAL INJURIES WHICH HE DIDN’t GET TIME TO RECOVER FROM.


Bro, listen to yourself. You’re condoning a man lying to try and win more money.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So if this was actually a work it means that:


most of the roster is aware of it being a work
Chris Jericho was in on it since he told Tony “shit went down” during the scrum
they even thought about having a security guard run during the Swerve media scrum
they also decided to have guys like Chris Daniels and Pat Buck involved in the work

Give me a break. You people are delusional 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Again credit to Punk because his diehard fan base really should be limited to angsty teens. His character is entertaining in fiction, but in real life folk like him are so draining with the victim complex.
> 
> "Folk just can't handle how real I am"


lol - true

these types are the W O R S T type of people

'i tell it like it is, I don't give a fuck!'

yeah Barry, its why you work at a Wendy's in your 40s Fucker! Gimme my wings!


----------



## silvergold (Oct 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - true
> 
> these types are the W O R S T type of people
> 
> ...





Fixed it!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> So if this was actually a work it means that:
> 
> 
> most of the roster is aware of it being a work
> ...


Listen, I’m with you 99% here.

But if the word that AEW tries to sell is that the Bucks kicked down a door with the Chief of Legal right there, then I’ll be like the Kliq and Montreal, going to my fucking grave saying it was a work.

There isn’t a single fucking thing they could do to make me believe a young Buck could kick in those doors.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Bro, listen to yourself. You’re condoning a man lying to try and win more money.


The heart of his issue was "I think I should be THEE GUY... not just a clear cut top guy"

Certain complaints he had were very valid.

Should WWE nudge people to come back as quick as possible? Of course not, but they did it to all their top guys. Not like he was singled out. Should he have to wrestle people he doesn't like, maybe not. But that's not a unique issue to him. 


Punk and his stans are those people that believe the perfect job exists where you get paid a bunch of money to do only things you want to do and enjoy, because anything else would be mean and break their spirit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

silvergold said:


> Fixed it!


they won't know the glory of SPUR wings brother

how can they understand the majesty


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The heart of his issue was "I think I should be THEE GUY... not just a clear cut top guy"
> 
> Certain complaints he had were very valid.
> 
> ...


Fragile ego, fragile mind, fragile body…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> Listen, I’m with you 99% here.
> 
> But if the word that AEW tries to sell is that the Bucks kicked down a door with the Chief of Legal right there, then I’ll be like the Kliq and Montreal, going to my fucking grave saying it was a work.
> 
> There isn’t a single fucking thing they could do to make me believe a young Buck could kick in those doors.


There are for sure a few reasons to be suspicious because the entire thing seems so surreal. To me what I find the most weird is how Punk was off for almost 3 months and after 3 long months he still has Hangman Page on his mind? Also, Punk calls Adam Cole a sweetheart but isn’t Cole super close to the Bucks and Kenny? Weird. Punk seemed to be having the time of his life in AEW until he got injured. He comes back and becomes that miserable human being who trashes everyone. Very weird.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - true
> 
> these types are the W O R S T type of people
> 
> ...


it's not acceptable, but it's understandable when teens and early 20s folk have that mindset.

But at some point you have to learn tact, compromise, when to pick your battles, and how to fight them are important in life.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they won't know the glory of SPUR wings brother
> 
> how can they understand the majesty


Pop in some pictures of these glorious wings


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> it's not acceptable, but it's understandable when teens and early 20s folk have that mindset.
> 
> But at some point you have to learn tact, compromise, when to pick your battles, and how to fight them are important in life.


yeah, if you're a raging hormone teenager punk rocker who is against the machine mannnnn - then its fine

a Rebel in their 20s is ok

a REBEL IN THEIR 40s is a fucking joke and all but admits they have some sort of deep seated issues - by 40 you have to run the machine


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Pop in some pictures of these glorious wings


Yeah. Don’t just talk about it, be about it. If someone has the best fucking wings, my door is always open! LET’S FUCKING GO!”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Pop in some pictures of these glorious wings


bro

with patented 'durky' sauce - hot, spicy, sweet, vinegary - can't stop eating types of wings



















but you won't know until you know - so... you'll argue

but you'll be wrong 

Edit> 5 to 6 bucks for Wings and fries


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> Listen, I’m with you 99% here.
> 
> But if the word that AEW tries to sell is that the Bucks kicked down a door with the Chief of Legal right there, then I’ll be like the Kliq and Montreal, going to my fucking grave saying it was a work.
> 
> There isn’t a single fucking thing they could do to make me believe a young Buck could kick in those doors.


There’s absolutely no reason to believe that the reports are not exaggerated. I very much believe that the reports have Been exaggerated on some Chinese whisper shit. Doesn’t mean that there wasn’t a confrontation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> There’s absolutely no reason to believe that the reports are not exaggerated. I very much believe that the reports have Been exaggerated on some Chinese whisper shit. Doesn’t mean that there wasn’t a confrontation.


That is why I said if AEW tries to sell the story that the Bucks did it. Not Punk. Not Buck 1 or Buck 2. AEW…

Because that is just fucking preposterous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bro
> 
> with patented 'durky' sauce - hot, spicy, sweet, vinegary - can't stop eating types of wings
> 
> ...


That does look mighty good and the sauce sounds delicious. Though a high mother fucker definitely made that [emoji23]. "I want all the good wing flavors in every bite"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> That does look mighty good and the sauce sounds delicious. Though a high mother fucker definitely made that [emoji23]. "I want all the good wing flavors in every bite"


haha! no denying - its kinda the weirdest sauce - not gonna lie

but once you get past your second wing - its all or nothing


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

It took 2 hits Larry the Dog hitting a Buck with the chair and the Buck hitting the floor.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman


Not sure how long he's gonna be around.

He clearly went into business for himself. Quite selfishly too.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> That is why I said if AEW tries to sell the story that the Bucks did it. Not Punk. Not Buck 1 or Buck 2. AEW…
> 
> Because that is just fucking preposterous.


You know tonight is the first test for AEW if this is a work. If they do 1.4 it’s a success and best believe they’ll go harder with it.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> You know tonight is the first test for AEW if this is a work. If they do 1.4 it’s a success and best believe they’ll go harder with it.


I don’t think ratings will spike that much. I mean most people on the internet into wrestling are already watching the show. I doubt this translates much to the casuals tbh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk and Ace Steel vs. the AEW roster


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> Not sure how long he's gonna be around.
> 
> He clearly went into business for himself. Quite selfishly too.


he'll be around - I don't think he is with the suspended group

i dunno - we'll see


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Geert Wilders said:


> You know tonight is the first test for AEW if this is a work. If they do 1.4 it’s a success and best believe they’ll go harder with it.


I don´t even care about the rating as long as the story is good. If this whole thing was a work from the start and we have Punk, MJF, Malakai Black, Ethan Page, Thunder Rosa standing over the dead bodies of The Elite + Cole + Britt Baker tonight, then we witnessed something brilliantly planned and executed.

Then we thought the same about the whole Codylander/WWE "work" situation and in the end it was simply legit and embarrassing.

I don´t buy that TK/AEW writing is that good. Not after I have seen them collect major talent for three years and never capitalize on any major company captivating storyline.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! no denying - its kinda the weirdest sauce - not gonna lie
> 
> but once you get past your second wing - its all or nothing


Yeah had to go and order that shit just off the strength lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah had to go and order that shit just off the strength lol


lollll, well fuck

its not that hot, if you were expecting that - but it is like crack cocaine

i hope you like it.... or you can come back here and cuss me fierce for my shallow taste


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I came in here to talk wrestler fights and ended up seeing some delicious wings.

Based on those wings, I am going to steal a line from @Eastwood and touch myself tonight. Example below:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> I came in here to talk wrestler fights and ended up seeing some delicious wings.
> 
> Based on those wings, I am going to steal a line from @Eastwood and touch myself tonight. Example below:
> 
> View attachment 132655


Touch away, brother, I’ll be licking my fingers just the same


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

stew mack said:


> i get so angry when i hear great IWC inside jokes like this cause i only have like 2 ppl in my life who i can share this with and have them get it


I did not understand the reference. But now I'm secretly hoping for Omega to adopt The Mountie gimmick.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Apparently to add a cherry on top punk is injured bad enough to require surgery and is more than likely vacating I feel bad for mjf


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

The AEW world is crumbling around Khan! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

+


Mr316 said:


> There are for sure a few reasons to be suspicious because the entire thing seems so surreal. To me what I find the most weird is how Punk was off for almost 3 months and after 3 long months he still has Hangman Page on his mind? Also, Punk calls Adam Cole a sweetheart but isn’t Cole super close to the Bucks and Kenny? Weird. Punk seemed to be having the time of his life in AEW until he got injured. He comes back and becomes that miserable human being who trashes everyone. Very weird.



Punks the dude who will say a bunch of shit things. But they're surface level thoughts.

He shit on the Bucks and Kenny but he was more pissed at the management of the situation. He was pissed that they weren't doing their jobs.

They put themselves in a position where they are supposed to protect the company and generate revenue for the company. And protect revenue streams. 

But shit like allowing the colt cabana story to gain steam. And to let it blow up like an actual news story jeopardizes your top stars image.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Is Brad Shephard a reliable source?


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Razgriz said:


> +
> 
> 
> Punks the dude who will say a bunch of shit things. But they're surface level thoughts.
> ...


And what does blasting the company and claiming they had to be the ones who leaked it? (With no proof)

No one, not a single person cared after punk Hangman spat buy punk.

Bucks and evreyone moved on. They had discussions about not throwing backstage things live
What's rhe next think punk does?


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

kentl said:


> And what does blasting the company and claiming they had to be the ones who leaked it? (With no proof)
> 
> No one, not a single person cared after punk Hangman spat buy punk.
> 
> ...


I also said there's no proof Punk should release the evidence before making accusations in public shouldn't he.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Apparently to add a cherry on top punk is injured bad enough to require surgery and is more than likely vacating I feel bad for mjf


Think it had a lot to do with his post-PPV behaviour tbh, Punk knew and decided to go out in a blaze of glory. I was suspicious about his left arm pretty early on in the match......he was selling it weird, turns out it was another legit injury yet still he doesn't call an audible and pins Mox, the guy is a narc.

Punk being upset and accusing Hangman of going into business for himself is still an absurdity to this day, Hangman said the line to Punk live on television 1 step from the man - Punk could have retorted the issue right there but he had nothing which would indicate there was truth to the line, that's good promo work by Hangman as far as I'm concerned. 3 months later Punk DID go into business for himself by cutting a promo on Hangman when he KNEW Hangman wasn't coming out to defend himself, fucking passive-aggressive bullshit.

Tony Khan should strip Punk of the title and suspend him indefinitely, if Punk isn't willing to apologize then do not bring him back - release him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I came in here to talk wrestler fights and ended up seeing some delicious wings.
> 
> Based on those wings, I am going to steal a line from @Eastwood and touch myself tonight. Example below:
> 
> View attachment 132655


word to the wise. Make sure you wash your hands thoroughly before touching yourself after eating hot wings


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Sports illustrated needing to cover pro wrestling. You love to see it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I'm openly mocking him getting into an actual MMA fight in his late 30s and crying after he loss as if it was surprising


Who’s miserable now 😂😂
imagine taking a normal human emotion it make it sound like he was "miserable" in UFC.



bdon said:


> Bro, listen to yourself. You’re condoning a man lying to try and win more money.


No. I'm condoning a man lying after he wass RIPPED OFF FOR YEARS, HAD HIS BODY ABUSED, HAS HIS LEGS CUT OUT FROM UNDER HIM MULTIPLE TIMES.



RapShepard said:


> The heart of his issue was "I think I should be THEE GUY... not just a clear cut top guy"
> 
> Certain complaints he had were very valid.
> 
> ...


Yeah no. There's way more to it, but of course you'd simplify it like that, what to expect from the same guy who thinks everytime AEW releases a wrestler compares it to WWE releasing 50 in a global pandemic,



RapShepard said:


> it's not acceptable, but it's understandable when teens and early 20s folk have that mindset.
> 
> *But at some point you have to learn tact, compromise, when to pick your battles, and how to fight them are important in life.*


You must be livid Punk is proving you wrong everyday with his no give an f attitude.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Touch away, brother, I’ll be licking my fingers just the same


I just saw this, so I hope your night ended up being finger licking good.



Geeee said:


> word to the wise. Make sure you wash your hands thoroughly before touching yourself after eating hot wings


You don't know what I am into. #FeelTheBurn


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

I think its time for Shane o Mac to purchase his second TNT Wrestling Company 🤣


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Razgriz said:


> +
> 
> 
> Punks the dude who will say a bunch of shit things. But they're surface level thoughts.
> ...


So you’re basically saying he missed the wwe machine and culture that vince brought which would squash that shit. Or at worst case use the Stephanie approach and spin it all into pr


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Punk and Ace Steel vs. the AEW roster
> 
> View attachment 132653




JBL: "Why am I in this match teaming with a bunch of jabronis."

Carlito to Lance Cade: "Yo, which ring rat in the audience you want tonight?"

Val Venis: "I can't believe I still have a porn star gimmick after shaving my head."

Hardcore Holly: "PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE MY EXISTENCE ."


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Nothing is official until Jericho makes a tweet denying anything happened and AEW will be the number 1 company within 2 weeks.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

elo said:


> Think it had a lot to do with his post-PPV behaviour tbh, Punk knew and decided to go out in a blaze of glory. I was suspicious about his left arm pretty early on in the match......he was selling it weird, turns out it was another legit injury yet still he doesn't call an audible and pins Mox, the guy is a narc.
> 
> Punk being upset and accusing Hangman of going into business for himself is still an absurdity to this day, Hangman said the line to Punk live on television 1 step from the man - Punk could have retorted the issue right there but he had nothing which would indicate there was truth to the line, that's good promo work by Hangman as far as I'm concerned. 3 months later Punk DID go into business for himself by cutting a promo on Hangman when he KNEW Hangman wasn't coming out to defend himself, fucking passive-aggressive bullshit.
> 
> Tony Khan should strip Punk of the title and suspend him indefinitely, if Punk isn't willing to apologize then do not bring him back - release him.


Agree with this. Punk caused this massive drama so he should be fired.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Bushmaster said:


> Did any journalist even ask about Colt? Just watched all of Punks stuff and he went off on Colt out of nowhere and he turned every innocent question into something where he could attack the EVPs and Page. He should’ve ended it early for Punk but yeah he sat there like a puppy and even nodded his head at some of the shit Punk was saying.


Tony is Cm Punk bitch, punk should be fires for his vs, but at every conference he seems like CM Punk puppy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not Lying said:


> Who’s miserable now [emoji23][emoji23]
> imagine taking a normal human emotion it make it sound like he was "miserable" in UFC.
> 
> 
> ...


"Punk's a total badass that doesn't give a fuck, so of course he cried when he loss fights everybody knew he had no chance in. He's so cool not giving a fuck, while he's crying and mad all the time"


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Did Tony explain on Dynamite in kayfabe why the belts were being vacated?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Did Tony explain on Dynamite in kayfabe why the belts were being vacated?


Nope


----------

